# Finally Got It!



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Well, I finally picked up my new ROO yesterday and everything went pretty well. My Suburban pulled like a champ and the brakes worked great. It only took me about 30 minutes to get it where I wanted it in the driveway LOL! I will have to perfect that back in procedure...kind of a tight turn to get it in but once I got it there it was nice. Played with everything and already found two problems, one minor (one stereo speaker not working) and one could be major (noticed the table in the dinette kinda wobbly and noticed the screws that hold the two bases down were loose so I tried to tighten them and they just spin like they're all stripped.) Yikes! Has anyone else had that? Wondering what the dealer does to fix that? Looks hard to get to since it's in the slide out. Oh well, I'm sure they will be able to fix it right. All else is awesome and I can't wait to go camping. Had every kid in the neighborhood crawlin around in there (all the adults too) and a few dogs LOL. It was great! Anyway, Thanks for all the help....

Brain


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the new TT! The table is an easy fix with some anchors installed. And I am sure Gilligan probably forgot to attach a wire to the speaker. Minor problems at best! Hope you enjoy your new rig! Time to break it in!

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations TheBrain!
You are an official, card carrying Outbacker now!

The table issue has come up before, and honestly I can't remember the solution. Try searching the site and you will probably fine the thread.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

TheBrain said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> It only took me about 30 minutes to get it where I wanted it in the driveway LOL! I will have to perfect that back in procedure...kind of a tight turn to get it in but once I got it there it was nice.
> 
> Brain


When I first got a 5th wheel 2 years ago it took 45 minutes to park it - two 90 degree turns included. We even cut a tree down to make it easier. The first trip I got frustated and parked it in a different spot. We got the new 26RS a month ago and last weekend after taking it out I parked it in the original spot in 10 minutes vs. 45. I find I can actually back this thing up easier than the 5th wheel. So, it will get easier the more you drive it.

Scott


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> It only took me about 30 minutes to get it where I wanted it in the driveway LOL! I will have to perfect that back in procedure...kind of a tight turn to get it in but once I got it there it was nice.
> 
> Brain


When I first got a 5th wheel 2 years ago it took 45 minutes to park it - two 90 degree turns included. We even cut a tree down to make it easier. The first trip I got frustated and parked it in a different spot. We got the new 26RS a month ago and last weekend after taking it out I parked it in the original spot in 10 minutes vs. 45. I find I can actually back this thing up easier than the 5th wheel. So, it will get easier the more you drive it.

Scott
[/quote]

ditto what scott said....
practice, practice, practice....means, more camping, camping, camping....









James


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

When I back into my driveway I need to have the truck at about a 30 degree angle to the TT. This allows me to see the rear tire of the TT on one side. Once I found the perfect spot I marked out the rear choke on the driveway with a marker. Now the first thing I do when arriving home is to place the choke on the driveway and when I back up I aim the rear tire for it. Once the TT tire is against the choke I get out and check the TT for being square with the driveway. All it takes to square it up is to pull forward a couple of feet and move the front of the TT whichever direction is needed. I can now back it in without help and it takes very little time to get it perfect.


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome ideas. I like the paint idea. Just paint some setup and pivot marks on the road/driveway..... yeah where's my paint...

Thank Ya'll

Brain


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats TheBrain on the 28RKS
I would change out the speakers for better ones it will make a world of difference

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats TheBrain on the 28RKS
















willie


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on the 28KRS! I hope you like your's 1/2 as much as we like ours


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Brain,

You will love the 28KRS... we love ours!

As far as your table leg bases... If you dont want to bring it back to the dealer, unscrew the base, rotate it a few degrees, and rescrew! Dont overtighten them

Happy Camping

Bryan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Brain!!









Congrats on your new 28krs! We just got back from a 5 day trip and got tons of compliments on ours...You are going to absolutely love it!!

Dawn


----------

